# In 40k, Which "religion" would you follow?



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Just to start off, I would either be a Follower of Tzeentch (because I just love Psykers) or Khorne (it gives me an excuse to become a psycho). I may decide to follow the worship of a Genestealer cult (Your children might be mutants that makes Quasimodo look like Marilyn Monroe. WOOHOO!!!)


----------



## ultramarine v2 (Nov 11, 2009)

for the emperor!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Callidus Temple.

You get a C'tan Phase Sword...how cool is that?


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Seems to me that worshipping the Emperor will save your soul from daemonic torment where as chaos-worship ensures daemonic torment unless you get raised to daemon prince which only happens to a tiny minority of people.

But Dude Gork and Mork are the best. Fight and loot until you die then come back and do it all over again. Do Orks remember their past lives?


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

No, but their faifh is the best... imagine the moment they "belive" that tyranids are their pets or the "belive" they are the rullers?


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll stick my faith to the Emperor. Hopefully he will protect me.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

emporer, the power of the emporer shall be felt


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Vindicare Temple baby!!! You get to sit, far away from any danger, pop Chaos Lord/Planetary Governors/ Who ever the fuck you like in the head, then stroll off like nothing happened!

Just imagine this: Chaos Lord "Muhahahahaha, I'm the most powerful of all! No one can..." In the middle of speaking his head explodes in a fountain of gore and his headless corpse slumps to the floor. 50 miles away, a Vindicare is sitting with his Extus (Or however you spell it ) Rifle, reload. He then picks up his rifle and walk away and gets evac. He just killed one powerful chaos lord without having to be in any danger! That seems cool, but maybe that is just me!


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a computer programmer, so probably Mechanicus!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am torn for this one. While I did play Loyalists I have now moved on to Chaos Astartes. I however cannot decide on which God I would worship. 

Slaanesh: Who wouldn't love this? I mean everytime you get shot at you feel pleasure, and Marines get shot at a lot  Plus you may get a few Daemonettes, for your own dark reason 

Nurgle: After Christmas I start playing Death Guard, so I guess I should give these guys a mention. Worshiping Nurgle would be very cool, for example *Spoiler* the character Grulgor in the Horus Heresy Novel Flight of the Eisenstien, is killed and vented into Space. He however returns as a Daemon Prince during the Medusa V Campaign leading a Warband. Who would not want immortality?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Orks for the savage fighting and frickin TELEKINESIS!

Khorne for the mindless fighting

All you Imperials worshp a corpse. Ha! I believe the Astronomican has only around half of it controlled by the Emperor, most of it is produced by a psychic choir on Terra. Am I correct?

He nearly dead! Gork 'n Mork are definitely NOT dead, and so I'll stick with the Greeny Gods.


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

GLORY TO CHAOS! Slaanesh would be, heh heh, fun...

And also, how about Eversor, Callidus, or Vindicare temple?


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

The Cult of the Emperor's Redemption!

"Cleanse with Blood and with Flame!"


----------



## Petos (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't really have a favorite one... I think I'd pick one depending on the circumstances...

If being bossed around by commissars, I'd go with the Emperor's might...
If being bossed around by Tau, I'd think it would be tolerable because of the Greater Good...
And last, if I'd be bossed around by Orks... I'd most likely end up chopped up...

So yeah... That's a hard one for me... But either the Emperor or The Greater Good... I'd rather blow myself up than become a servant of Chaos, hehe


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Harlequins laughing god might be cool, and Khaines definetly nice. He's like Khorne but not a total asshole.


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

un... one thing... greater good is NOT a religion... it's philosophy and lifestyle. Nobody says that the assimilated races can't have their beliefs, especially if they don't interfere with the main idea of the Greater Good


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

tzeentch blowing the shit out of normal humans with pysker powers
or slaanesh i think you know why


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

cain the 21th primach said:


> tzeentch blowing the shit out of normal humans with pysker powers
> or slaanesh i think you know why


I'm torn between the same two.

I'd choose Tzeentch because of my evil love of subtle manipulation

Or Slaanesh, 'cause, um, _that_ reason...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Chaos Undivided all the way. That way I can be kind and friendly like Papa Nurgle, merciless and dead killy in battle like Khorne, perverted like Slaanesh (I wonder if I could put a tick here ), and cunning and manipulative like Tzeentch. Not to mention the benefits. You'd get pet Nurglings (daaaawwww) and immunity to flu, a badass chainaxe, as many pleasurable things as you can get your hands/claws/tentacles on ('cause saying only women would be too narrow-minded for Slaanesh :grin, and awesome psychic powers to blow up heads with. Just don't get killed and keep the Gods satisfied. Not as easy as it sounds, sure, but boy it is rewarding. :grin: :victory:


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Chaos but the only question is which route we be the least painful and have the best chance of success? Slaanesh would be the automatic choice for obvious reasons and if you are already a Astartes you get to become one of the Emperor's Children. They feel pleasure when they get hit or wounded so what could be better? You prove yourself on the battlefield and you get promoted to captain,etc. Until you get to become a greater demon. As long as I get some of those Daemonette's and become a Keeper of Secrets I will be happy and content.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

To everyone saying one of the Assassin temples, since when are they a 'religion'?



Smokes said:


> They feel pleasure when they get hit or wounded so what could be better?


The Problem with Slaanesh worship is that eventually (if you live long enough) you will slowly begin to feel nothing. As you seek higher and more stimulating pleasures, everything else becomes meaningless and will not rouse your senses.

Eventually you become a senseless, empty and insane shell. Capable of feeling nothing but the most vile and extreme acts of excess. 

The Novel _'Daemonworld'_ portrays this fairly well.



Smokes said:


> Until you get to become a greater demon. As long as I get some of those Daemonette's and become a Keeper of Secrets I will be happy and content.


Mortals cannot become Greater Daemons. Greater Daemons are Warp entities that are created by their respective gods as powerful daemons. Mortals who are gifted with Daemonhood (which is very rare) become 'Daemon Princes' - who are often 'frowned upon' by 'pure' daemons because of their mortal roots.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah so my best hope, because either way you aren't going to live that great of a life in the 40K universe, is to become a EC Marine and die early while you can still feel pleasure. Either that or just get absorbed by the Tyranids.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Smokes said:


> Ah so my best hope, because either way you aren't going to live that great of a life in the 40K universe, is to become a EC Marine and die early while you can still feel pleasure. Either that or just get absorbed by the Tyranids.


Indeed 

Personally I think the best fate for a mortal in the 40k galaxy is to ascend to Daemonhood, become an Immortal Daemon Prince.

So this would involve falling into Chaos Worship and going all-out, hoping and praying that the gods notice you and reward you (With Daemonhood - Not Spawndom!).

Becoming a Daemon Prince means you become Immortal, and unable to be truely killed (unless you really piss off your patron god). You get your own Daemonworld to shape into your own likeness and rule with an Ironfist. Your priorities are no longer the petty ones you held as a mortal, but are actually meaningful.

And if you become powerful enough as a Daemon Prince, you may even be able to carve out your own realm within the warp itself. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

i would probably go for papa nurgle and try to ascend to Daemon-Princedom.
my planet would be called "fluffly bunny X", and would have bunnies like the one from monty python. the rocks and pebbles would be bunny skulls, and my daemon servants would be like the ones from the show "Harvey"


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

khorneflake said:


> i would probably go for papa nurgle and try to ascend to Daemon-Princedom.
> my planet would be called "fluffly bunny X", and would have bunnies like the one from monty python. the rocks and pebbles would be bunny skulls, and my daemon servants would be like the ones from the show "Harvey"


Exactly what I mean! The possibilities are endless :grin:


----------



## steelandvelvet (Sep 14, 2009)

All hail the Omnissiah. Cyborg out for the win.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cegorach. Who doesn't want to become a Harlequin ??? 
Awsome weapons (the Harlequin's Kiss primarily), gadget-induced acrobatics, enemies are practicly unable to see you becouse of the Holo-suits, and a frickin thousand ways to instill terror into the feeble hearts of your enemies. 
With that said, I would like to be a Troop Leader.


----------



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

hive mind of course


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

The Emperor... Protects :smoke:


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Mortals who are gifted with Daemonhood (which is very rare) become 'Daemon Princes' - who are often 'frowned upon' by 'pure' daemons because of their mortal roots.


I'd say envy has as much to do with it as heritage. The extreme energies required to reach into the Materium and make a Daemon Prince mean that the newly elevated daemon is instantly in the highest ranks of daemonic power and favor.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Personally I think the best fate for a mortal in the 40k galaxy is to ascend to Daemonhood, become an Immortal Daemon Prince.


Only if an eternity of slavery is preferable to death. A DP is even more of a slave to Chaos than a mortal Champion is. Even a very powerful mortal champion can change their mind (see Daemonworld). Daemonhood is a one-way trip, you're stuck in perfect servitude.


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Your priorities are no longer the petty ones you held as a mortal, but are actually meaningful.


When did mass death and destruction become petty? :shok:

Navel gazing seems a more popular pastime among DPs than anything else.

1) Perturabo sits alone in his tower and nurses his hate and envy
2) Lorgar has been shut in his temple and meditating on the glories of Chaos for the last several thousand years
3) Magnus sits in his tower and contemplates the mysteries of the warp
4) Mortarion sits around and watches humans dance about and get sick
5) Fulgrim sits around watching people do much while they feel nothing
6) Angron roused himself to 2 major actions. A true whirlwind of action.
7) Doombreed seems lost to history since his minor Crusade in M32.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

randian said:


> I'd say envy has as much to do with it as heritage. The extreme energies required to reach into the Materium and make a Daemon Prince mean that the newly elevated daemon is instantly in the highest ranks of daemonic power and favor.


Greater Daemons are more powerful (for the most part) than Daemon Princes. There may be certain exceptions, like a Daemon Primarch may be more powerful than a weak Greater Daemon but for the most part Greater Daemons are more powerful:



Chaos Daemons Codex Page 46 said:


> ... The Champion becomes a Daemon Prince, a great asset to the Dark Gods, with powers that can rival those of the Greater Daemons.
> 
> ...These Daemon Princes often act as lieutenants to the Greater Daemons...


And as for 'pure' daemons envying Daemon Princes, I can't really see that:



Chaos Daemons Codex Page 46 said:


> However, other Daemons consider Daemon Princes to be inferior - deeply and irrevocably tainted by their mortal origins.





randian said:


> Only if an eternity of slavery is preferable to death. A DP is even more of a slave to Chaos than a mortal Champion is. Even a very powerful mortal champion can change their mind (see Daemonworld). Daemonhood is a one-way trip, you're stuck in perfect servitude.


Well that is entirely subjective of course 

I disagree that becoming a Daemon means your completley stuck in servitude to the Dark Gods.

There are examples of immensley powerful Daemon Princes who actually form their own realms within the warp (In the Formless Wastes) and shun their patron god. Other examples include Daemons being exiled and going out on their own (Skarbrand the Exiled One). I would say that the mere existence of a Daemon Prince (of Slaanesh for example) would bolster the power and prestige of Slaanesh himself. He wouldn't order the Daemon Prince around all the time, as a lot of Daemon Princes (Seemingly mainly the Daemon Primarchs) just sit on their Daemon Worlds doing as they will. The mere existence of a Daemon Prince and their Daemonworld is enough for their patron god and bolsters the gods power. 



randian said:


> When did mass death and destruction become petty? :shok:
> 
> Navel gazing seems a more popular pastime among DPs than anything else.
> 
> ...


I meant that as a mortal our intentions, purposes and goals are in the grand scheme of things fairly petty. 

As a Daemon Prince, their priorities completley change. For the most part they become concentrated on the Great Game, but they see the bigger picture. They understand the warp, and realise the true extent of Chaos.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There may be certain exceptions, like a Daemon Primarch may be more powerful than a weak Greater Daemon


That may be so for Daemon Princes of more mundane origins (like the one at the end of _Storm of Iron_), but it's pretty clear to me that the Daemon Primarchs are above all but the most favored of Greater Daemons.

Consider Angron's retinue of 12 Bloodthirsters. You don't get a bodyguard of 12 Greater Daemons without showing your bona fides.


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And as for 'pure' daemons envying Daemon Princes, I can't really see that:


A greater daemon might not, but a middle-level daemon in the hierarchy probably would. If you think an elevated mortal is inferior, then having one elevated above you in power and favor is surely a reason for envy, jealousy, and rage. Even a Greater Daemon might resent having an ex-mortal for an equal.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

randian said:


> That may be so for Daemon Princes of more mundane origins (like the one at the end of _Storm of Iron_), but it's pretty clear to me that the Daemon Primarchs are above all but the most favored of Greater Daemons.
> 
> Consider Angron's retinue of 12 Bloodthirsters. You don't get a bodyguard of 12 Greater Daemons without showing your bona fides.


That it quite a compelling example yes. To which I find myself agreeing. The only way I can challenge that example is by saying that the retinue of 12 Bloodthirsters was intended for the game, (Apoc at that) and not for background purposes really. 

Aside from that Khorne could have just sent the Bloodthirsters along with Angron, not meaning they were at all 'below' the Red Angel but were merely present. (The whole 'retinue' thing may well just be for Tabtletop purposes).

But of course there is no concrete way of comparing the power & prestige of the Daemon Primarchs to Greater Daemons. We know that Greater Daemons are more powerful than 'normal' Daemon Princes, but obviously the Daemon Primarchs are not 'ordinary' Daemon Princes (on a side note we know that the Daemon Primarchs are not the most powerful Daemon Princes, its noted in the Chaos Marine codex that Doombreed is more powerful than the Daemon Primarchs for example).

But I think its a given that the most powerful and favoured Greater Daemons (Skarbrand the Exiled One, The Fateweaver - Oracle of Tzeentch, The Plaguefather Ku'gath, and certainly An'ggrath the Unbound as examples) are more powerful than the Daemon Primarchs, whether that extends to all Greater Daemons though can't be measured. 



randian said:


> A greater daemon might not, but a middle-level daemon in the hierarchy probably would. If you think an elevated mortal is inferior, then having one elevated above you in power and favor is surely a reason for envy, jealousy, and rage. Even a Greater Daemon might resent having an ex-mortal for an equal.


Inferior doesn't necessarily mean weaker. What I mean is that although an elevated Daemon Prince would likely be more powerful than most 'lesser' daemons, these 'lesser' daemons could still regard the Daemon Prince as inferior. Simply because they regard him as tainted by his mortal origins. Kind of like in Harry Potter where 'mud-bloods' are seen as inferior even though some are more powerful and potent witches/wizards (it doesn't bode well for me that that was the only example I could think of! :grin.

But yes its entirely plausable that lesser daemons envy Daemon Princes, in the sense of they may regard them with jealously and think of themselves as 'pure' and therefore better.

I highly doubt Greater Daemons do though, as for the most part they are still more powerful and prestigious than Daemon Princes.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> To everyone saying one of the Assassin temples, since when are they a 'religion'?


They are based out of temples, temples are usually associated with religion of some sort or a practice that is in association with a religion. But as far as I know not much is really known about the assassins temples outside of the temples themselves, which lead me to think they are kind of self contained and probably don't actually worship the emperor. 

Alot of assumptions I know but it's all a fictional universe in the first place so, is it too far fetched to assume that in this fictional universe the temples of assassins practice their own religion?

Of course I could be completely wrong, I'm not that in tune with the fluff surrounding the temples.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Babypowder said:


> They are based out of temples, temples are usually associated with religion of some sort or a practice that is in association with a religion. But as far as I know not much is really known about the assassins temples outside of the temples themselves, which lead me to think they are kind of self contained and probably don't actually worship the emperor.
> 
> Alot of assumptions I know but it's all a fictional universe in the first place so, is it too far fetched to assume that in this fictional universe the temples of assassins practice their own religion?
> 
> Of course I could be completely wrong, I'm not that in tune with the fluff surrounding the temples.


Yes they are called 'Temples' but that in no way means they are of a different religion. They could well be called temples to emphasise their dedication to a particular practise, and because it sounds cool!

It is highly likely, in my opinion almost certain that the Officio Assassinorum is part of the Imperial Cult. Firstly it is rumoured that the Grand Master of Assassins has access to the Golden Throne itself, and his loyalty is obviously assured because he heads an organisation that could fairly simply topple the entire Imperium. Hes also one of the High Lords of Terra who rule in the Emperor's name and interpret the Emperor's Tarot. I would link this loyalty to the fact that they are part of the Imperial Cult, else they wouldn't really have any reason to be so loyal to the Emperor/Imperium.

Also the motto of the Officio Assassinorum (from the Assassins codex) is said to be: "For those that defy the Imperium, only the Emperor can judge your crimes. Only in death can you receive the Emperor's judgement." - Which also implies their links to and belief in the Imperium Cult.


----------



## SoldierOfTruth (Jan 20, 2009)

I would follow the Greater Good. I know it's not actually a religion, and rather a way of life to strive towards, but the same could be said about real world Buddhist teachings.


----------



## kalin bloodhowl (Dec 2, 2009)

culexus assassin, cos then i could kill any psyker i wanted


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd try to subvert the church of the emperor by attempting a revival of Christianity on the outer edges of the galaxy in hopes that if enough worshippers were brought together, a bona fide chaos messiah would spring from the warp >.>

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...qCOqwLm0snMBA&q=chaos+xenosaga+attacks&hl=en#

Space Jesus, while very silly looking, is pretty boss in his own right. Plus, he takes down giant mechs in a swim suit. A *swim suit*, folks. That takes grapes, and no mistake.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

kalin bloodhowl said:


> culexus assassin, cos then i could kill any psyker i wanted


Read the title of the Thread. What Religion would you follow?

Not who would you like to be! The Assassin Temples are not religions, despite them being called Temples!!


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

The Assassin Temples aren't a faith, any more than the Order of the Temple were a specific religion, rather than a religious military order.


----------

